# Suzuki 25 / 30 tiller handle play



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Curious to hear any feedback from others that own the zuke 25 / 30 tiller. 

I recently bought a carbon marine extension to use on my new 30 hp zuke. When the extension is attached there is probably about an inch to 2 inches of play in the end of the extension when turning left or right before it comes tight.

I have looked and the extension is on very snug. When the extension is removed the play on the actual tiller grip isn't noticable at all, everything feels like it should. Although 1- 2 mm of play in the handle can get magnified by the extension pretty quickly. 

Anyone else have this issue? Any easy ways to fix it? I want to use the extension but it is driving me nuts.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

Sounds like the twist grip is a sloppy fit on the tiller.
JC


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Honestly that's what I though as well but with the extension off there is very little wiggle, doesn't feel sloppy at all. The issue is with the twist grip. but I wouldn't say it's a bad fit at all, it's more of where the play is. It is minimal at best but the play is at the base so it is magnified once it's 28 inches out.


----------



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

Have the same motor (30) and a 30" extension... Same slop... It's the twist grip... The longer u go.. The slop intensify...


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

This is a problem with many outboards, they are not designed to have an extension. The manufacturers should offer a long tiller option based on how many small boats I see with various cob job extensions.
JC


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The F60 Yamaha is solid with a CM 30 inch extension. The 2S 70 Yamaha is solid with a CM extension. The 2S Merc 25 was not solid with extension, but the 2S Tohat 30 was solid. My experience with extensions.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Didn't see this issue coming. Otherwise I love the motor, had a zuke 60 remote on my last boat it was the best motor I have owned. Guess I will have to fabricate some sort of shim to put under the base of the handle. I have some vinyl adhesive 3m clear auto tape. That might work.


----------



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

Yea... I will try to do something like that also... Running out today to get some break in hours on her...


----------



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

Just unscrewed the grip.. #3 Phillips. Used some electric tape to test on very end of metal piece, just under the spring.. Helped a little, but grip won't return to idle on its own and not enough surface area to hold up... Just about 1/2".. So, don't think this will eliminate the issue, as this area needs to be greased and slide smoothly...


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

How many wraps of tape did you put on the metal?


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

I have the same setup and it does the same thing. I actually took the handle back to Joe at Carbon Marine and be built me another extension with a little larger sleeve so that it would slide further down the handle. The closer you get it to the base, the less slop you will have.


----------



## Chillywilly24 (Aug 18, 2020)

Reviving this, as I am trying to come up with a solution as well. While it doesn't effect function any, it sure doesn't feel the greatest.


----------



## WilliamYoung (11 mo ago)

I haven’t found a fix, I’ve just gotten used to it.


----------



## Chillywilly24 (Aug 18, 2020)

I ended up wrapping a layer or two of electrical tape under the throttle tube. Eliminated 90% of the slop.


----------

